# Casual MMA fans make me want to puke



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.mmascraps.com/2008/07/mma-idiots-they-do-exist-and-tv-always.html


Unbelievable stupidity, this isn't a ****ing bloodsport.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

It is the folly of American media. Get the people who really have no clue what they are talking about. Also, notice how the highlights at the begining they ONLY showed the girl fight? And At the end they showed the Diaz fight, with DIAZ WINNING? I dislike it, but after 18 years of it, I have learned to get over it. Now during debates I get pissed off, but that is something different.


----------



## retzev (Jul 28, 2008)

It really is a damn shame. But that's the nature of the news biz, they like their laundry dirty. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIDddJHdGM0&feature=related


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It's sucks to know that they just represented MMA fans in the worse possible way. 

Poor job by the fans and the news crew.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Cochise said:


> It is the folly of American media. Get the people who really have no clue what they are talking about. Also, notice how the highlights at the begining they ONLY showed the girl fight? And At the end they showed the Diaz fight, with DIAZ WINNING? I dislike it, but after 18 years of it, I have learned to get over it. Now during debates I get pissed off, but that is something different.


The media just makes me sick, I generally avoid watching the news these days, and I avoid almost all mainstream media coverage of mixed martial arts; especially when Bill O'Reilly is involved.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

"Now we are known for our violence in a good way?" Is there even a _good_ kind of violence?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

My favorite part was the 2 girls: "*We're* not *an advocate* of _bloodshed_, although we don't hate on it either if it happens." Excellent use of the english language, word usage and just general mind-blowing intelligence.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Casual fans are total crap. Don't believe me, go to a live even and just people watch for about 20 minutes. I've not felt that much anger in a long time.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

This is why i watch the fights at home. I hate being in a bar with MMA on...so many fools that really don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Now now, go easy on the casual fans! Remember we were all casual fans once upon a time. We all started out like idiots (like the people on that video) at first. Then as time went by we started to learn a little bit more about the sport.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi my name is Patrick, and I want blood....lots of blood.

Wow


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Now now, go easy on the casual fans! Remember we were all casual fans once upon a time. We all started out like idiots (like the people on that video) at first. Then as time went by we started to learn a little bit more about the sport.


Honestly, I started watching MMA about 4 years ago. All I watched were the first few UFCs because I wasn't aware of the current events. But from the beginning, I felt drawn to understand what was happening, not the blood or violence. I wanted to learn everything I could about the sport. And I NEVER tried to talk about it like I understood what was going on. I asked questions. Then, as I watched newer UFC events and Pride, I came to understand the beauty of the sport. So, because I didn't act like the asses this thread is targeted at, I don't understand them and have a hard time empathizing with their ignorance. My hope is that a majority of them grow into mature fans, but I don't have a ton of hope.

My opinion is that MMA is going to see a dive in popularity in the next 10 years or so. MMA isn't going anywhere, but it's going to recede at some point. Most of us on this board will be lifelong enthusiasts, but most of the casual fans aren't going to be there in a few years. I hope I'm wrong about this, but in the eyes of so many "fans," blood and violence are what MMA is about. I hope someone figures out how to educate them. The growth of MMA is a good thing for the most part.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Now now, go easy on the casual fans! Remember we were all casual fans once upon a time. We all started out like idiots (like the people on that video) at first. Then as time went by we started to learn a little bit more about the sport.



I respectfully disagree. I was never an idiot.

Maybe an a**hole, but NEVER an idiot LOL :thumb02:


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Now now, go easy on the casual fans! Remember we were all casual fans once upon a time. We all started out like idiots (like the people on that video) at first. Then as time went by we started to learn a little bit more about the sport.


The difference is I don't think any of us were that dumb.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

You don't have issues with "casual fans", which is thrown around way too much, and in essence shouldn't even be used in a negative sense.

You have issues with retards.

The hardcore/casual divide really doesn't have much to do in the way of knowledge, as it does enthusiasm. Whether we like it or not, "that guy" that won't shut up about MMA/UFC, watches every event and lets the world know how stupid he is at every turn is a hardcore fan, not a casual one. He's just a hardcore idiot. And on the other hand the person that appreciates a good fight for what it is and shows interest in the technique used ect, but doesn't make time to watch every show, doesn't feel it's worth it to buy a PPV and mostly just watches free shows + internet clips, is a "casual" fan. Just a smart one.

Allow me to make a graph:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That graph is awesome.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

You and the graph win the internet.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

was all ready to come on and defend some casual fans, but no you right so many are morons. Although this one was definitely the news teams fault - how they just set it up, Oh we'll give the sport a nice little introduction and then show the 4 biggest morons we can find and ask them if they like bloodshed. Why with there combined IQ's just hitting double figures they can ruin the image of mma by themselves.
ignorant media is a much bigger problem than ignorant and stupid casual fans.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

We were all casual fans once but hopefully none of us were that retarded. The graph is awesome byy the way.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

Technically and read my whole post before you respond =), but technically we need casual fans. The casual fans contribute money to the sport just like we do and money is what keeps this sport on TV and in the spotlight allowing us to watch events on TV, go to events live and buy various clothing, gear for training etc.

But I also hate the "casual" fans at bars when im watching an event just yelling stupid shit or making fun of the sport/fighters. I also hate how everyone wears tapout, but hey with every sport you have people like that


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

mikehmike said:


> Technically and read my whole post before you respond =), but technically we need casual fans. The casual fans contribute money to the sport just like we do and money is what keeps this sport on TV and in the spotlight allowing us to watch events on TV, go to events live and buy various clothing, gear for training etc.
> 
> But I also hate the "casual" fans at bars when im watching an event just yelling stupid shit or making fun of the sport/fighters. I also hate how everyone wears tapout, but hey with every sport you have people like that


I agree with you that the money brought in by "casual" fans is necessary to fund the sport. What we should be hating is the way the media uses the caual fan to represent the majority of people who support the sport.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ezcw- that was the best graph ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

This is really a case of the media doing the half-assed job that it always does.

For instance, look at the banner at the bottom of the screen when they're showing the highlights of Diaz-Denny, it says "Diaz vs. Thomas". They couldn't even do enough research on the sport to present the fighters names appropriately. (Yes, I realized that Thomas is his first name, but other than Fedor, are there any fighters referred to by first name only?)


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

The media's portrayal of MMA fans is equivalent to the coverage of Raiders fans when they come to San Diego. They focus on the crazy people who start riots after the game. I'm pretty sure those people are in the minority, even at a Raiders game. But still, when I think of the typical Raiders fan, I think of GWAR rejects who burn things when their team loses... and wins.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> We were all casual fans once but hopefully none of us were that retarded. The graph is awesome byy the way.


Yes, we were all casual fans at one point, but I believe that our interest in the sport was beyond bloodshed. We were also humble, and not know-it-all pricks like so many of these people are. 

I agree with your post after this one as well, when you said something along the lines of "...casual fans are needed to bring money into the sport, but they're not a fair representation of the true MMA fans".

This sport is really starting to blossom now, it just irritates me when speed-bumps like this get in the way thanks to sloppy media-work and sheer ignorance.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

20 minutes of wikipedia and mmaweekly's top 10 rankings could have educated them, but appearently they don't want to get educated...


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

joppp said:


> 20 minutes of wikipedia and mmaweekly's top 10 rankings could have educated them, but appearently they don't want to get educated...


Add in dozens of hours of YouTube videos, and you have my MMA education.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ezcw said:


> Allow me to make a graph:


This has got to be the coolest graph I have ever seen in my life.+rep.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe I'll get flamed for this but I gotta say I started watching mma because I wanted to see the violence. Not bloodshed, but tank abbot-style violence. 

And it was not untill later when I realised that there was more to fighting than punching and kicking. That's when I uncovered the other dimensions of fighting. 

I still like violence. But I see the artistic side of fighting. But even so I still prefer the old style of mma. Where styles were more visible. Now everybody knows everything and the styles are blurred.

So, the way I differ from those persons on the video is that I see more than just violence, but I enjoy it as much as they do. So let's not be so harsh on them.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Maybe I'll get flamed for this but I gotta say I started watching mma because I wanted to see the violence. Not bloodshed, but tank abbot-style violence.
> 
> And it was not untill later when I realised that there was more to fighting than punching and kicking. That's when I uncovered the other dimensions of fighting.
> 
> ...


I'm certainly not going to flame you for having an opinion. There's absolutely nothing wrong with preferring the old style UFC. You're right, liking violence isn't the problem, it's failing to appreciate the art that's the problem.

I may have almost the direct opposite point of view, but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

ezcw said:


> Allow me to make a graph:


Haha well then im going to completely bypass my my residence in te top right corner of retardation and become a genius by +repping you. If only it was that easy in real life


----------

